# Halloween Wochen Ring fehlt :(



## Kaitokid1412 (19. März 2008)

Hallo zusamm,

Wie bereits im Titel beschrieben,fehlt der Halloween Wochen Ring für die Tanks und/oder Damage Dealer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[Ring der fröstelnden Wonne]
Lila 70
Einzigartig anlegbar
Finger
Stats:
+31Ausdauer
Anlegen:Angriffskraft um 60 erhöht

Wollt nur drauf hingewiesen haben^^
mfg
Kaito


----------



## Foi (19. März 2008)

Also bei mir ist der drin aber wenns nicht geht nimm halt den:

Auge des Pirschers

Mfg Foi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beowolve (19. März 2008)

Also der Ring ist mit Sicherheit in der Datenbank, versuch einfach mal "Benutzbar" wegzuklicken wenn Du einen Gegenstand nicht findest. Wenn Du z.b. das Level auf 69 gestellt hast würde der Ring von der Suche ausgeschlossen.


----------

